# HUMAN OR TORTOISE?



## yillt (Jun 5, 2014)

I know to a lot of you tortoises are your life. But loads of you have children and tortoises come 2nd. My thread is asking you all overall do you like tortoises or humans more? You may love your kids more than your tortoises but do you like tortoises more than humans. If so your answer would be tortoises. Also please tell me the reason as I would like to know why you chose what you did. I know that a lot of you will say tortoises and a lot will say humans. Some of you will think of course it's humans they are clever and that is what we all are and some will think well this IS the tortoise forum so Duhh it's obviously tortoises. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2014)

I moved it for you. 
Now, I love my family more then anything but my animals are part of my family too, so this does include them. I love all animals over strangers/humans in general. 
Sorry, okay, not really, but if it came between hitting an animal or hitting a human, well your probably not going to like my answer on which one I would have too choose to hit. Hopefully I will never have to choose. If you ask my son, who is spoiled, he would say I do too much for my animals. Hey, they didn't choose to be with me, I made them be with me, so I owe them the best.


----------



## yillt (Jun 5, 2014)

wellington said:


> I moved it for you.
> Now, I love my family more then anything but my animals are part of my family too, so this does include them. I love all animals over strangers/humans in general.
> Sorry, okay, not really, but if it came between hitting an animal or hitting a human, well your probably not going to like my answer on which one I would have too choose to hit. Hopefully I will never have to choose. If you ask my son, who is spoiled, he would say I do too much for my animals. Hey, they didn't choose to be with me, I made them be with me, so I owe them the best.


Well put. I agree completely.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't like people much. I live like a hermit and I'm totally happy living this way. 

Animals are so unassuming. My animals need me. There are no humans in my world who 'need' me.

Who is to say which is more important or valuable? I know a lot of people don't think animals 'think,' but I think they do, making them just as important to this world as humans. I think all species are necessary and no one particular specie is more important than another.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 5, 2014)

Nuff said


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 6, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like people much. I live like a hermit and I'm totally happy living this way.
> 
> Animals are so unassuming. My animals need me. There are no humans in my world who 'need' me.
> 
> Who is to say which is more important or valuable? I know a lot of people don't think animals 'think,' but I think they do, making them just as important to this world as humans. I think all species are necessary and no one particular specie is more important than another.



actually, there is one people who needs you, and loves you very much. this person would spend more time with you if she could. but out of respect for you, she 'mostly' leaves you alone. she would see you more often, if you'd let her. but you don't need her. she loves you with all her heart, and knows this will embarrass you, but the person wanted this to be said. i love you deeply, and hugely


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jun 6, 2014)

Well tortoises dont talk back soo....


----------



## taza (Jun 7, 2014)

I deal with humans all day driving a city bus, so after a ten hour shift of that I can't wait to get home and look after my torts and Remy my Pug of course!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 7, 2014)

I work in a busy city, and live near Detroit where there are random polite people but mostly very rude, rushed people. I don't enjoy most people I encounter. I prefer Torts. Lol


----------



## Evy (Jun 7, 2014)

I like them both. I agree where you guys coming from people is not honest and truthful as it should be.

Even when I go out of my way to help people they don't care. I wish I had people compassionate to helped me when I needed it.

I like people in here. It seems that I know you guys since I try to pick on the forum everyday. I see familiar names and makes me happy.

I have friends and family who I love and love me too but I like to build more honest friends all the time 



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## bigred (Jun 7, 2014)

People suck


----------



## leigti (Jun 7, 2014)

For the most part I prefer animals over people. Animals are more "honest" then most people are.


----------



## taza (Jun 7, 2014)

Evy said:


> I like them both. I agree where you guys coming from people is not honest and truthful as it should be.
> 
> Even when I go out of my way to help people they don't care. I wish I had people compassionate to helped me when I needed it.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel I like the people here too, I come on here first thing in the morning and when I get home to see what everyone has been up too.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Jun 7, 2014)

Hhhmmmm, this one gave me pause. I believe whole heartedly that we are all of importance being Gods creation. Not one being more or less important than another. That being said , I believe that all of us have specific gifts. Some gifts have nothing to do with interacting with people or with animals. And others have gifts that deal with both ends of the spectrum. We "need" ALL of them. You thrive when you feel that you are being supported or needed, people and animals alike. We surround ourselves with those that lift us up with positives and make us feel useful. The forum provides that in many different ways. All of us feel support and "cared for" in one way or another by helping us love and care for our amazing creatures. It is greatly appreciated by many that the forum provides a network of support that meets so many needs. Where one left off another member picks up. It's quite fantastic! You all do such a great job at your gift/gifts! 

As far as humans/animals, each provides something different for me. I take what each has to offer and go on my merry way... Does it always work?! Nope! ....  but I love them all! 

Life is good, and if it's not we find a way to create positives no matter the situation! 

Sorry if that was deeper than the intent of the thread


----------



## Flipper (Jun 7, 2014)

wellington said:


> I moved it for you.
> Now, I love my family more then anything but my animals are part of my family too, so this does include them. I love all animals over strangers/humans in general.
> Sorry, okay, not really, but if it came between hitting an animal or hitting a human, well your probably not going to like my answer on which one I would have too choose to hit. Hopefully I will never have to choose. If you ask my son, who is spoiled, he would say I do too much for my animals. Hey, they didn't choose to be with me, I made them be with me, so I owe them the best.


I completely agree with her sentiment!


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 7, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> Hhhmmmm, this one gave me pause. I believe whole heartedly that we are all of importance being Gods creation. Not one being more or less important than another. That being said , I believe that all of us have specific gifts. Some gifts have nothing to do with interacting with people or with animals. And others have gifts that deal with both ends of the spectrum. We "need" ALL of them. You thrive when you feel that you are being supported or needed, people and animals alike. We surround ourselves with those that lift us up with positives and make us feel useful. The forum provides that in many different ways. All of us feel support and "cared for" in one way or another by helping us love and care for our amazing creatures. It is greatly appreciated by many that the forum provides a network of support that meets so many needs. Where one left off another member picks up. It's quite fantastic! You all do such a great job at your gift/gifts!
> 
> As far as humans/animals, each provides something different for me. I take what each has to offer and go on my merry way... Does it always work?! Nope! ....  but I love them all!
> 
> ...




Beautifully put!


----------



## yillt (Jun 8, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> Hhhmmmm, this one gave me pause. I believe whole heartedly that we are all of importance being Gods creation. Not one being more or less important than another. That being said , I believe that all of us have specific gifts. Some gifts have nothing to do with interacting with people or with animals. And others have gifts that deal with both ends of the spectrum. We "need" ALL of them. You thrive when you feel that you are being supported or needed, people and animals alike. We surround ourselves with those that lift us up with positives and make us feel useful. The forum provides that in many different ways. All of us feel support and "cared for" in one way or another by helping us love and care for our amazing creatures. It is greatly appreciated by many that the forum provides a network of support that meets so many needs. Where one left off another member picks up. It's quite fantastic! You all do such a great job at your gift/gifts!
> 
> As far as humans/animals, each provides something different for me. I take what each has to offer and go on my merry way... Does it always work?! Nope! ....  but I love them all!
> 
> ...


Wow. That is a good way to put it. We both have our pros and cons and tortoises have a lot of pros.


----------



## chosen2030 (Jun 8, 2014)

This can't be a serious question.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 8, 2014)

chosen2030 said:


> This can't be a serious question.


No? Why do you say that?


----------



## chosen2030 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flipper said:


> No? Why do you say that?


I love reptiles and have many, including 2 very cool leopard tortoises with cute "personalities". Nonetheless, comparing any animal-human interactions to human-human interactions is apples to oranges. Would any of us be members on this forum if there wasn't a need to interact with other human beings, have a sense of belonging/community and share our passions with? If you can get all of that from a tortoise, then you I want to know where you got your telepathic tortoise from, cuz I want one!


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> actually, there is one people who needs you, and loves you very much. this person would spend more time with you if she could. but out of respect for you, she 'mostly' leaves you alone. she would see you more often, if you'd let her. but you don't need her. she loves you with all her heart, and knows this will embarrass you, but the person wanted this to be said. i love you deeply, and hugely


Oh Maggie.....I love your post!!!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 10, 2014)

Animals are my priority. My family knows it, and so does my ex girlfriend. It's why I had broke it off. Couldn't give enough attention to her like she wanted and needed. So I spared her the me. I don't care for people at all. We love we die, we ruin this planet. So my time here on this planet I will do everything for animals.


----------



## dichj13 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katieandkyle said it perfectly.I didn't know how to say it,but that was perfect.My answer as well.


----------



## yillt (Jun 11, 2014)

Humans are animals but animals are not humans. So if you say animals you get them both. I say animals.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 11, 2014)

yillt said:


> Humans are animals but animals are not humans. So if you say animals you get them both. I say animals.


Yeah I thought the same thing after my post. So let me estate a detail on mine.

Animals(minus humans) are my priorty. Ha


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I like people. I love my family. But, I love all tortoises!!!!


----------



## Alyssa (Jun 17, 2014)

I hardly ever post (trying to spend less time on my phone!) but this was an interesting thread. 

I bought my first tortoise last year while going through post-partum depression. Since then I have also learned that I have SADs syndrome. Tortoises are my therapy. Sometimes, I feel like a tortoise. Haha. 

That being said, nothing will ever replace human interaction for me. We are born into families for a reason. We learn from them, grow with them, and need their love to thrive. We as humans need human interaction. 
Relationships are difficult. Much more difficult than raising tortoises will ever be. It takes a lot of effort to build and maintain healthy human relationships of any kind. But in my opinion the rewards far outweigh that effort.


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2014)

I have to agree with Alyssa. I love all my animals and they are not just pets, but a part of my family, but I don't think I could choose any animal over anyone in my family.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jul 13, 2014)

of the people i know i love only a handful, i like a few others, and tolerate the rest. but i love all tortoises.


----------



## StaceyJ (Jul 15, 2014)

I think there is room in my heart for everyone  and every animal.


----------



## Camryn (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm pretty Anti-social so I'm not really a "people person" Lol I think tortoises are better then people! They can't be mean or annoying. They don't make you want to rip their throats out. They are amusing just to look at and observe. They are pretty too


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2014)

Depends on which animal you are talking about, and which human. And the day.


And Maggie you are not alone. Many of us love Yvonne, even if she does live like a hermit and doesn't want to leave or have attention.


Kelly, you are in a tough spot. You can't accomplish a damn thing for all the animals you care about with out the help, support and generosity of a lot of humans. This is something I had to learn about my business too.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 22, 2014)

I love both humans and animals. However, humans stress me out and animals don't. So while humans are indeed a priority, I choose to spend the majority of my time with animals.


----------



## Camryn (Jul 24, 2014)

chosen2030 said:


> I love reptiles and have many, including 2 very cool leopard tortoises with cute "personalities". Nonetheless, comparing any animal-human interactions to human-human interactions is apples to oranges. Would any of us be members on this forum if there wasn't a need to interact with other human beings, have a sense of belonging/community and share our passions with? If you can get all of that from a tortoise, then you I want to know where you got your telepathic tortoise from, cuz I want one!



Some people like animals more then, interacting with strangers. We don't mean our whole life is depending on the tortoise for human interactions


----------



## Tortoises_are_amazing_714 (Jul 28, 2014)

yillt said:


> Humans are animals but animals are not humans. So if you say animals you get them both. I say animals.


Right on


Tortoise Knowledge


----------



## smarch (Jul 28, 2014)

Definitely tortoises. They're there when people aren't, they listen even if just blankly staring at you making sounds at them, they're not going to leave you since they don't really got a choice, they don't talk back in fact they don't talk at all so they're nice and peaceful.

Ok so maybe i'm a bit biased being younger without a family of my own to speak for


----------



## yillt (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. You all have great views. I understand if people like humans more than animals but HOW ON EARTH do people NOT LIKE ANIMALS. I don't get it and it frustrates me so much seeing animal abuse. I am certain you'll all agree.


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 16, 2014)

I enjoyed reading this thread ...It is one of those topics where there can be no debate. You feel what you feel. Everyone is different and has a right to it 

Personally I bonded to nature very early on and preferred it to human company till in my teens. Humans are not by nature solitary creatures. We tend to congregate together, form family's and " packs" of associates and friends. 

Some animals do too - some , like tortoises do not, and are solitary. 

We tend to personify our pets ( attribute human equivalent thoughts and emotions to them ) as if they were human. Usually causes no issues except with potentially dangerous ones like the primates, big cats, bears , etc. some have been seriously injured , even killed , by the pet who " loved" them. 

Raised a hybrid wolf and had her till she passed of old age. However I always knew I must remain the Alfa in our little pack , and did not let her around little children , even though she was always gentle as a lamb. 

I believe every living creature has as much right to exist as I do. As well as a respect for not mistreating them - and a hate for those that do. 

But my own kind still trump animals - even my own beloved pets. I understand the draw of animals; they are more predictable, without guile, and comforting often than humans. Many replace human contact with their pets. No judgment. 

But for me , there is nothing more complex, rewarding, or stimulating that relationships with people. We are still the most interesting thing on the planet to me. And certainly have the most impact , both good and bad , on the entire ecosystem.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2014)

Alaskamike said:


> I believe every living creature has as much right to exist as I do.



Really? Have you thought this through? This statement carries A LOT of potentially earth shaking consequences and implications.

So you don't kill the ants that invade your kitchen? Or swat flies? De-flea your dog? Eat meat? Etc...

I believe in respecting and caring for the natural world. I take the responsibility of properly caring for captive animals very seriously. I do not, however, believe that the cow I'm eating, or the ants in my kitchen, or the predator about to kill my child has as much "right" to exist as I do. I have no problem taking the lives of predators, pests, or prey animals in certain situations. I could not do that if I believed they all had just as much of a right to live as I do.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd choose tortoises, but they're not very good at drinking wine and talking bollocks with you until the early hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 17, 2014)

Tom. 
I get what you're saying. I guess to me the word " right" means the right to existence. This is why I do support protection of endangered species. Nor do I kill anything at random for no reason. 
However , I am still and always will be top of the food chain I'm my world. And like you , eliminate invaders ( like spiders) with no problem. 
What I don't do is kill something just because it scares me , for sport, or meanness. Not even spiders. 
I think humans have more value on this planet than other animals and would save a human over an animal every time. 
Is that because we truly are of greater value ? Or do I believe that way cause I'm human. If I were an elephant I suppose it would be other elephants of greatest value - and right to live.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2014)

Just being conversational here Mike...

When I was in college one of my animal classes introduced and explored the concepts of "Animal Rights" Vs. "Animal Welfare". I wonder if you ever had this concept introduced to you? If not, I think you might enjoy reading up on the topic.

And is that really you in your avatar pic?


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya. That's me Lol


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 18, 2014)

Tom,
I do get the difference between animal welfare and animal rights. Welfare we can easily agree on. Rights is another things altogether. Certainly the Animal Rights Activists might argue that the use of any animal, even cats and dogs as pets is perverse and wrong, and see no difference in Value from a rat to a pig to a boy. That is an extreme position that I do not share, but it very well could be due to the fact that I am human and therefore place the highest ‘value’ and right on my own species. We humans are very fickle in our ‘valuation’. I remember an American friend outraged when they found that some cultures eat dog meat, but saw no problem with cow, or pig, or lamb. 
What is implied here in this discussion without saying it involves the ranking of right to life by potential or measurable intelligence, creativity, contribution, cuddliness, etc. And even deeper and more potentially contentious and controversial, the world view crafted by any particular religious conviction and teachings. These issues, probably more than any other inform our understanding of who and what humans are and how we fit into this world. 
All of this, of course, is rather far afield of the OP question of what do you prefer – people or your torts. But it still is interesting to me.


----------



## margykid (Sep 18, 2014)

Such a great thread!! Both are different In many ways. They both have their pros and cons. Humans can be great but so can tortoises!!


----------



## margykid (Sep 18, 2014)

margykid said:


> Such a great thread!! Both are different In many ways. They both have their pros and cons. Humans can be great but so can tortoises!!


But I still like tortoises better. LOL


----------



## margykid (Sep 26, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> actually, there is one people who needs you, and loves you very much. this person would spend more time with you if she could. but out of respect for you, she 'mostly' leaves you alone. she would see you more often, if you'd let her. but you don't need her. she loves you with all her heart, and knows this will embarrass you, but the person wanted this to be said. i love you deeply, and hugely


Who is this??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've seen this thread so many times, and I wanted to post but so many people already pretty much summed it up! There are so many good replies here, and I agree with a BUNCH of members here, but not going to be 'choosey' so let's just assume it's everyone. 
Great opinions peeps! 
I would choose animals over humans, for many of the above reasons... not to say I hate humans! I'm just more partial to animals (and tortoises) Great subject, though, I wish I could adequately describe my opinion, but these things are just so complex, and the reasoning behind them are hard understand, I'm not sure how I could AND offer up the entire 'thing'... 
Hahaha, what a convincing post this is! 
Everyone has different opinions, so I'll leave it here...


----------



## tglazie (Sep 29, 2014)

Tortoises are better. Way better. Most humans are idiots whose ancestors should have been taken down by some prehistoric carnivore or some preindustrial plague. I've worked in customer service for years, and I can tell you that most folks aren't like the good people on this forum. Most folks are selfish idiots who don't think twice about punching a toddler in the gut to get ahead. When you see people trample a man on Black Friday, then argue with the police who ask them to leave the crime scene, you know that the species with which you are dealing needs some serious culling by way of mother nature's wrath. 

However, this is loaded, because I eat meat. I clearly don't believe all creatures deserve rights. Also, when I go to the bathroom, I'm flushing billions of micro-organisms into sewage treatment centers where they will most certainly meet a chemically induced death. Whenever I fall ill, I consume antibiotics, killing billions of infectious agents and many of my own cells in the process. Every day, I take a shower, using antibacterial soap, which certainly kills thousands, if not millions, of microscopic organisms that have made a home of my epidermis. When I sleep with my girlfriend, I've condemned thousands of reproductive cells to their deaths, negating the very purpose of their existence. And what about plants? Why should animals have rights but not plants? 

But ultimately, I'm guilty of drawing this arbitrary line of distinction as well. I value tortoises over people. I would never eat a tortoise, or a turtle. But I have eaten rattlesnake, alligator, various foul, various mammals, and countless different species of crustacean. And I would also eat human if given the opportunity, especially if the human was a jerk who I thought was deserving of being eaten and so long as they seasoned him just right. If that isn't indication of my consideration of tortoises over humans, then I don't know what is. 

T.G.


----------



## Lyles (Sep 30, 2014)

Turtles and tortoises are quiet (except when making sex but that's ok), which makes them the best company for me.

I am easy going, but I don't have tolerance for most people and would rather be alone.


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

Lyles said:


> Turtles and tortoises are quiet (except when making sex but that's ok), which makes them the best company for me.
> 
> I am easy going, but I don't have tolerance for most people and would rather be alone.


I know that some people find their silence off putting but I rather like it to.


----------

